# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Yii Framework >  درخواست راهنمایی در مورد تغییر مسیردهی پوشه ها

## mojtaba.sln

سلام و خسته نباشید خدمت همه اساتید خودم...
دوستان همونطور که می دونید موقع نصب یی فریمورک ، نوع پوشه بندی خود  فریمورک خیلی غیراستاندارد پ نامناسبه...مثلا اول باید بریم توی advanced  بعد توی frontend بعد باید بریم داخل پوشه web تا بتونیم سایتی که نوشتیم  رو ببینیم.
می خواستم دوستان در این مورد راهنمایی کنند که چطور می شه این مسیر رو عوض کرد.
مثلا پوشه های vendor,common,environments,tests,console  رو ببریم در یه  پوشه به نام other و فقط دوتا پوشه ی backend و frontend رو در پوشه ی اصلی  نگه داریم.یعنی دایرکتوری اصلی فقط سه تا پوشه other,frontend,backendرو  داشته باشه و مثل حالت عادی هم کار کنه....
خودم هرچقدر سعی کردم نشد...
درخواست دارم از دوستان که اگر می تونند راهنماییم کنند چون واقعا خودم هرکاری کردم نتونستم.
اینم بگم که از اوبونتو استفاده می کنم.

پیشاپیش ممنون بابت کمک هاتون

----------


## mojtaba.sln

ایول...این همه عضو در انجمن یی فریمورک...یه نفر جواب مارو نداد...:(

----------

